
Army's new mobile lab 3D-prints gear as needed in Afghanistan - rosser
http://gcn.com/articles/2012/08/23/3d-printing-army-rapid-equipping-afghanistan.aspx?s=gcndaily_240812
======
yosun
they just need to figure out how to 3d print bullets...

